# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تجربی ها بیایید دیپلم مجدد بگیریم:))

## Dj.ALI

سلام..خدمت همه ی دوستان تجربی که معدلشون خوب نیست..حالا بنا به هر دلیلی..این طور که بوش میاد ترمیم معدل به امسال نمیرسه و حتی من معتقدم که اگه ترمیم هم یک زمانی اجرا بشه خیلیا نمیتونن دوباره موفق شن...چون سوالات امتحان نهاییا هم بسیار مفهومی تر از سال های قبل شده و هر کسی از پس گرفتن نمره ی خوب بر نمیاد...خوب حالا چاره چیه؟!!!ایا شما دوست دارید که دروس شیمی و ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک و زمین شناسی و....هیچ تاثیری براتون توی کنکورتون نداشته باشه برای معدل!!!و فقط 100 درصد نتیجه ی کنکورتون ملاک باشه توی این دروس!!! :Yahoo (106): خب بیاین بریم دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیریم و دوباره توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنیم!!...شما حتی اگر با نمره ی صفر هم معدلتون رو پاس کنید فقط 4 درس عمومی براتون توی معدل تاثیر داره اونم فقط 7 درصد نه 25 درصد!!و در واقع با این روش فقط نتیجه ی کنکورتون ملاک میشه براتون و دیگه دغدغه ی این رو ندارید که معدل خیلیا بالاست و من نمیتونم به هدفم برسم..در واقع با این روش تاثیر معدل براتون خنثی میشه و فقط 100 درصد نتیجتون رو کنکوری که میدید رقم میزنه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## DR Matrix

با معدل صفر پاس کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (113): جملت کلا پارادوکس بود

----------


## Dj.ALI

> با معدل صفر پاس کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ جملت کلا پارادوکس بود


خوب 4 تا درس عمومیه اونم راحت میشه 19 و 20 گرفت...میممونه دروس اختصاصی انسانی که دیگه اونا به گروه خونی ما نمیخوره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## khaan

شما اختصاصی های انسانی رو 10 نگیری دیپلم مجدد بهت تعلق نمیگیره. 
من پیشنهاد میکنم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرین و  شیمی و همه عمومی ها رو هم تطبیق بزنین ( در این صورت سوابقشون به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمیشه و تاثیری براتون نداره ) فیزیک ریاضی + حسابان + جبر + هندسه رو پاس کنین. جبر و هندسه رو 10 بگیرین کافیه ولی فیزیک و حسابان باید نمره عالی بگیرین چون برای پزشکی 18.2% تاثیر دارن.
البته الان دیگه وقت دیپلم مجدد گرفتن نیست چون به عملکردتون در کنکور خیلی صدمه میزنه خودتون حساب کنین دیگه در اوج دوران جمع بندی شما باید امتحان نهایی تشریحی حسابان و فیزیک و جبر و هندسه بدین ! 
باید برای دیپلم مجدد در دی ماه اقدام میکردین مثل من.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> شما اختصاصی های انسانی رو 10 نگیری دیپلم مجدد بهت تعلق نمیگیره. 
> من پیشنهاد میکنم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرین و  شیمی و همه عمومی ها رو هم تطبیق بزنین ( در این صورت سوابقشون به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمیشه و تاثیری براتون نداره ) فیزیک ریاضی + حسابان + جبر + هندسه رو پاس کنین. جبر و هندسه رو 10 بگیرین کافیه ولی فیزیک و حسابان باید نمره عالی بگیرین چون برای پزشکی 18.2% تاثیر دارن.
> البته الان دیگه وقت دیپلم مجدد گرفتن نیست چون به عملکردتون در کنکور خیلی صدمه میزنه خودتون حساب کنین دیگه در اوج دوران جمع بندی شما باید امتحان نهایی تشریحی حسابان و فیزیک و جبر و هندسه بدین ! 
> باید برای دیپلم مجدد در دی ماه اقدام میکردین مثل من.


خان تو تجربی بودی رفتی دیپلم مجدد واسه ریاضی گرفتی؟!!!منظورت از این که تطبیق بزنی یعنی چی؟حسابان که ربطی به تجربی نداره!!ااصلا تجربیا حسابان ندارن که بخواد موثر باشه!!!به نظرت همون دروس تخصصی انسانی رو با ده پاس کنیم بهتر نیست..این جوری دیگه اصلا هیچی اثر نمیذاره!

----------


## DR Matrix

من واسه انسانی اقدام کردم راضیم

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من واسه انسانی اقدام کردم راضیم


شما چه دیپلمی داشتی قبلا؟

----------


## khaan

> خان تو تجربی بودی رفتی دیپلم مجدد واسه ریاضی گرفتی؟!!!منظورت از این که تطبیق بزنی یعنی چی؟حسابان که ربطی به تجربی نداره!!ااصلا تجربیا حسابان ندارن که بخواد موثر باشه!!!به نظرت همون دروس تخصصی انسانی رو با ده پاس کنیم بهتر نیست..این جوری دیگه اصلا هیچی اثر نمیذاره!


دیپلم ریاضی داشتم ولی کنکور تجربی داده بودم.
تطبیق یعنی اینکه همون نمره ای که در دیپلم قبلی برای دروس عمومی و شیمی گرفتی در دیپلم جدیدت نوشته بشه و امتحان این دروس رو ندی. دوتا حسن داره اولیش این که درگیریت با امتحان نهایی تشریحی کاهش پیدا میکنه و دومی اینکه خیلی مفیده این کار چون تراز کنکورت در این دروس کاملا از روی 100% پاسخنامه کنکور حساب میشه در حالی که اگه امتحان نهایی نمره ای زیر 19.25 بگیری ترازش انقدر پایین هست که قطعا متضرر میشی.
به نظر من اگه شهریور بود و میخواستین برای دی ماه ثبت نام کنین عیبی نداشت که انسانی ثبت نام کنین ولی الان دیگه وقتش نیست که درس و تست رو ول کنین برین دنبال روانشناسی و اقتصاد و عربی تخصصی و تاریخ ادبیات و آرایه های ادبیو فلسفه و ...  بهتره صبر کنین برای ترمیم معدل. اگه مطمعن هستین که ترمیم به امسال نمیرسه برین دیپلم ریاضی بگیرین. ضمن اینکه شهریور و دی ماه برای دیپلم مجدد بهتر هستن چون امکان 20 گرفتن درشون زیاده ولی خرداد سوالاتش مفهومی و سخت هستن. 
پاس کردن هندسه و جبر کاری نداره چون فقط دوم سوم کتاب درسی رو بخونین و تمریناتش رو حل کنین کافیه. فیزیک هم که همون فیزیک خودمونه فقط ترمودینامیک بهش اضافه شده و حسابان هم درسته با ریاضی 3 خیلی فرق داره ولی نمره گرفتن توش سخت تر از نمره گرفتن در ریاضی3 تجربی نیست.

----------


## Pourya.sh

یعنی میشه ؟منبعش؟

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Ultra

> دیپلم ریاضی داشتم ولی کنکور تجربی داده بودم.
> تطبیق یعنی اینکه همون نمره ای که در دیپلم قبلی برای دروس عمومی و شیمی گرفتی در دیپلم جدیدت نوشته بشه و امتحان این دروس رو ندی. دوتا حسن داره اولیش این که درگیریت با امتحان نهایی تشریحی کاهش پیدا میکنه و دومی اینکه خیلی مفیده این کار چون تراز کنکورت در این دروس کاملا از روی 100% پاسخنامه کنکور حساب میشه در حالی که اگه امتحان نهایی نمره ای زیر 19.25 بگیری ترازش انقدر پایین هست که قطعا متضرر میشی.
> به نظر من اگه شهریور بود و میخواستین برای دی ماه ثبت نام کنین عیبی نداشت که انسانی ثبت نام کنین ولی الان دیگه وقتش نیست که درس و تست رو ول کنین برین دنبال روانشناسی و اقتصاد و عربی تخصصی و تاریخ ادبیات و آرایه های ادبیو فلسفه و ...  بهتره صبر کنین برای ترمیم معدل. اگه مطمعن هستین که ترمیم به امسال نمیرسه برین دیپلم ریاضی بگیرین. ضمن اینکه شهریور و دی ماه برای دیپلم مجدد بهتر هستن چون امکان 20 گرفتن درشون زیاده ولی خرداد سوالاتش مفهومی و سخت هستن. 
> پاس کردن هندسه و جبر کاری نداره چون فقط دوم سوم کتاب درسی رو بخونین و تمریناتش رو حل کنین کافیه. فیزیک هم که همون فیزیک خودمونه فقط ترمودینامیک بهش اضافه شده و حسابان هم درسته با ریاضی 3 خیلی فرق داره ولی نمره گرفتن توش سخت تر از نمره گرفتن در ریاضی3 تجربی نیست.


 میشه منبعتون رو واسه اینکه
نمره کمتر از 19/25 افت تراز شدید دادره ذکر کنید

@gign

----------


## khaan

> میشه منبعتون رو واسه اینکه
> نمره کمتر از 19/25 افت تراز شدید دادره ذکر کنید
> 
> @gign


http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=522

این فایل رو دانلود کن و نمرات سال 1392 در امتحان نهایی و ترازهاشون رو ببین. 

ادبیات فارسی نمره 20 ترازش شده 10380 ولی نمره 19.25 شده فقط 8524  
در دین و زندگی  کسی که 16 گرفته به اندازه نصف کسی که 20 گرفته هم تراز کسب نکرده ! تازه این در حالی هست که این افراد امتحان نهایی رو جدی نگرفته بودن. شما فرض کن خرداد امسال این افراد بیان و نمراتشون رو ترمیم کنن. در این صورت کسی که 16 گرفته باشه شاید به اندازه یک چهارم کسی که 20 گرفته هم تراز نصیبش نشه.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام..خدمت همه ی دوستان تجربی که معدلشون خوب نیست..حالا بنا به هر دلیلی..این طور که بوش میاد ترمیم معدل به امسال نمیرسه و حتی من معتقدم که اگه ترمیم هم یک زمانی اجرا بشه خیلیا نمیتونن دوباره موفق شن...چون سوالات امتحان نهاییا هم بسیار مفهومی تر از سال های قبل شده و هر کسی از پس گرفتن نمره ی خوب بر نمیاد...خوب حالا چاره چیه؟!!!ایا شما دوست دارید که دروس شیمی و ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک و زمین شناسی و....هیچ تاثیری براتون توی کنکورتون نداشته باشه برای معدل!!!و فقط 100 درصد نتیجه ی کنکورتون ملاک باشه توی این دروس!!!خب بیاین بریم دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیریم و دوباره توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنیم!!...شما حتی اگر با نمره ی صفر هم معدلتون رو پاس کنید فقط 4 درس عمومی براتون توی معدل تاثیر داره اونم فقط 7 درصد نه 25 درصد!!و در واقع با این روش فقط نتیجه ی کنکورتون ملاک میشه براتون و دیگه دغدغه ی این رو ندارید که معدل خیلیا بالاست و من نمیتونم به هدفم برسم..در واقع با این روش تاثیر معدل براتون خنثی میشه و فقط 100 درصد نتیجتون رو کنکوری که میدید رقم میزنه


میشه لطفا تگ نکنی ؟

----------


## Ultra

> http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=522
> 
> این فایل رو دانلود کن و نمرات سال 1392 در امتحان نهایی و ترازهاشون رو ببین. 
> 
> ادبیات فارسی نمره 20 ترازش شده 10380 ولی نمره 19.25 شده فقط 8524  
> در دین و زندگی  کسی که 16 گرفته به اندازه نصف کسی که 20 گرفته هم تراز کسب نکرده ! تازه این در حالی هست که این افراد امتحان نهایی رو جدی نگرفته بودن. شما فرض کن خرداد امسال این افراد بیان و نمراتشون رو ترمیم کنن. در این صورت کسی که 16 گرفته باشه شاید به اندازه یک چهارم کسی که 20 گرفته هم تراز نصیبش نشه.


منبع معتبری نبود متاسفانه
هیچکس روش محاسبه تراز رو نمیدونه

همش حدس و گمانه

شایعه سازی نکن

----------


## khaan

> منبع معتبری نبود متاسفانه
> هیچکس روش محاسبه تراز رو نمیدونه
> 
> همش حدس و گمانه
> 
> شایعه سازی نکن


یعنی از خنده نتونستم خودمو جمع کنما 
سازمان سنجش روش محاسبه تراز رو نمیدونه ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20): 
این فایل رو سازمان سنجش منتشر کرده لینکش هم از سایت سازمان سنجش هست  سازمان سنجش واست معتبر نیست دیگه خوددانی  :Yahoo (112): 
کسی که نمیفهمه رو میشه فهموند ولی کسی که خودش رو به نفهمی زده باشه علامه مجلسی هم بیاد نمیتونه بفهمونه  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Ultra

> یعنی از خنده نتونستم خودمو جمع کنما 
> سازمان سنجش روش محاسبه تراز رو نمیدونه ؟؟؟
> این فایل رو سازمان سنجش منتشر کرده لینکش هم از سایت سازمان سنجش هست  سازمان سنجش واست معتبر نیست دیگه خوددانی 
> کسی که نمیفهمه رو میشه فهموند ولی کسی که خودش رو به نفهمی زده باشه علامه مجلسی هم بیاد نمیتونه بفهمونه


با این حرف های مسخره شما
یعنی کسی که معدلش 20 نباشه باید با درس خداحافظی کنه

----------


## khaan

> با این حرف های مسخره شما
> یعنی کسی که معدلش 20 نباشه باید با درس خداحافظی کنه


با این فهم اندک شما اگه 20 هم گرفته باشی به جایی نمیرسی. :Yahoo (20): 
معدل 20 خیلی کمه. ضمن اینکه دروس عمومی تاثیرشون کمه. مهم گرفتن نمره بالای 19.25 در درس های تخصصی هست. شما برای تک رقمی رقابت نمیکنی که برای قبولی رقابت میکنی. از بین رقبای واقعیت هیچکس معدل 20 نداره.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> میشه لطفا تگ نکنی ؟


من که تو رو تگ  نکردم که :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> دیپلم ریاضی داشتم ولی کنکور تجربی داده بودم.
> تطبیق یعنی اینکه همون نمره ای که در دیپلم قبلی برای دروس عمومی و شیمی گرفتی در دیپلم جدیدت نوشته بشه و امتحان این دروس رو ندی. دوتا حسن داره اولیش این که درگیریت با امتحان نهایی تشریحی کاهش پیدا میکنه و دومی اینکه خیلی مفیده این کار چون تراز کنکورت در این دروس کاملا از روی 100% پاسخنامه کنکور حساب میشه در حالی که اگه امتحان نهایی نمره ای زیر 19.25 بگیری ترازش انقدر پایین هست که قطعا متضرر میشی.
> به نظر من اگه شهریور بود و میخواستین برای دی ماه ثبت نام کنین عیبی نداشت که انسانی ثبت نام کنین ولی الان دیگه وقتش نیست که درس و تست رو ول کنین برین دنبال روانشناسی و اقتصاد و عربی تخصصی و تاریخ ادبیات و آرایه های ادبیو فلسفه و ...  بهتره صبر کنین برای ترمیم معدل. اگه مطمعن هستین که ترمیم به امسال نمیرسه برین دیپلم ریاضی بگیرین. ضمن اینکه شهریور و دی ماه برای دیپلم مجدد بهتر هستن چون امکان 20 گرفتن درشون زیاده ولی خرداد سوالاتش مفهومی و سخت هستن. 
> پاس کردن هندسه و جبر کاری نداره چون فقط دوم سوم کتاب درسی رو بخونین و تمریناتش رو حل کنین کافیه. فیزیک هم که همون فیزیک خودمونه فقط ترمودینامیک بهش اضافه شده و حسابان هم درسته با ریاضی 3 خیلی فرق داره ولی نمره گرفتن توش سخت تر از نمره گرفتن در ریاضی3 تجربی نیست.


من درست نفهمیدم ای شیخ..تو دیپلم ریاضی داشتی دوباره رفتی دیپلم ریاضی گرفتی؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Ultra

> با این فهم اندک شما اگه 20 هم گرفته باشی به جایی نمیرسی.
> معدل 20 خیلی کمه. ضمن اینکه دروس عمومی تاثیرشون کمه. مهم گرفتن نمره بالای 19.25 در درس های تخصصی هست. شما برای تک رقمی رقابت نمیکنی که برای قبولی رقابت میکنی. از بین رقبای واقعیت هیچکس معدل 20 نداره.


شما در حدی نیستی که درباره من نظر بدی حد خودتو بدون

خوبه خودت جواب خودتو دادی
ما برای تک رقمی رقابت نمیکنیم
برای قبولی رقابت میکنیم
پس

خیلی متضرر نمیشیم اگر نمره زیر 19 داشته باشیم

----------


## khaan

> شما در حدی نیستی که درباره من نظر بدی حد خودتو بدون
> 
> خوبه خودت جواب خودتو دادی
> ما برای تک رقمی رقابت نمیکنیم
> برای قبولی رقابت میکنیم
> پس
> 
> خیلی متضرر نمیشیم اگر نمره زیر 19 داشته باشیم


پس زبونت رو غلاف کن و بشین سرجات و درمورد من نظر نده. من اصلا به حساب نمیارم تورو خودت نقل قول زدی کوچولو. منم در موردت نظر ندادم پسرم. کلا در اندازه ویروس هم نیستی برای من که هفته ای 6 روز روزه میگیرم. یه سری افکار گند و مسموم رو کردن در ذهنت و از همه جهات منحرف شدی.

=========




> من درست نفهمیدم ای شیخ..تو دیپلم ریاضی داشتی دوباره رفتی دیپلم ریاضی گرفتی؟


علی جونم من دیپلم ریاضی داشتم و الان دارم دیپلم مجدد تجربی میگیرم.  چهارشنبه هم امتحان شیمی3 دارم. البته الان پشیمونم که شیمی 3 رو چرا تطبیق  نزدم...

----------


## mahdi100

سلام
متاسفانه ما پیش دانشگاهی هستیم باید فارغ التحصیل میشیم که امسال نمیتونیم دیپلم مجدد بگیریم
 @khaan

----------


## gign

> http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=522
> 
> این فایل رو دانلود کن و نمرات سال 1392 در امتحان نهایی و ترازهاشون رو ببین. 
> 
> ادبیات فارسی نمره 20 ترازش شده 10380 ولی نمره 19.25 شده فقط 8524  
> در دین و زندگی  کسی که 16 گرفته به اندازه نصف کسی که 20 گرفته هم تراز کسب نکرده ! تازه این در حالی هست که این افراد امتحان نهایی رو جدی نگرفته بودن. شما فرض کن خرداد امسال این افراد بیان و نمراتشون رو ترمیم کنن. در این صورت کسی که 16 گرفته باشه شاید به اندازه یک چهارم کسی که 20 گرفته هم تراز نصیبش نشه.


اولا دروس عمومی به دلیل میانگین نمرات بالا با کاهش نمره افت تراز بیشتر میشه
دوما سال های مختلف تراز بندیشون متفاوته و نمیشه نسخه یکسال رو برای همه ی سال ها پیچید

----------


## Dj.ALI

> پس زبونت رو غلاف کن و بشین سرجات و درمورد من نظر نده. من اصلا به حساب نمیارم تورو خودت نقل قول زدی کوچولو. منم در موردت نظر ندادم پسرم. کلا در اندازه ویروس هم نیستی برای من که هفته ای 6 روز روزه میگیرم. یه سری افکار گند و مسموم رو کردن در ذهنت و از همه جهات منحرف شدی.
> 
> =========
> 
> 
> 
> علی جونم من دیپلم ریاضی داشتم و الان دارم دیپلم مجدد تجربی میگیرم.  چهارشنبه هم امتحان شیمی3 دارم. البته الان پشیمونم که شیمی 3 رو چرا تطبیق  نزدم...


ای بابا خوب داشی تو که دیپلم ریاضی داشتی اصلا نیاز نبود بری دیپلم تجربی بگیری که...این جوری اگه مثلا زیست رو کم بگیری میدونی چه بلایی سرت میاد!!!خوب با همون دیپلم ریاضی میومدی تو کنکور تجربی شرکت میکردی اصلا زیست هم برات اثر نمیدادن :Yahoo (113): تازه من که تجربیم اونقدر رقابت سخت شده که به خودم میگم بیام کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم!

----------


## khaan

> اولا دروس عمومی به دلیل میانگین نمرات بالا با کاهش نمره افت تراز بیشتر میشه
> دوما سال های مختلف تراز بندیشون متفاوته و نمیشه نسخه یکسال رو برای همه ی سال ها پیچید


گل پسر قند عسل ترازها رو مشاهده کردی؟ کسی که در شیمی 19 گرفته بود 1900 تا با نمره 20 فاصله تراز داشت. 
از وقتی هم که امتحانات نهایی تاثیرشون مستقیم شده اهمیتش افزایش پیدا کرده و نمرات پایین خیلی کمتر شدن. یعنی این فاصله ترازها نه تنها کاهش پیدا نکرده قطعا هم افزایش پیدا کرده. و با توجه به ترمیم معدل و از بین رفتن بخش عمده ای از نمرات پایین، این فاصله چندین برابر خواهد شد. 
البته برای کسی که نخواد حقیقت رو بفهمه مساله ای وجود نداره.

----------


## khaan

> ای بابا خوب داشی تو که دیپلم ریاضی داشتی اصلا نیاز نبود بری دیپلم تجربی بگیری که...این جوری اگه مثلا زیست رو کم بگیری میدونی چه بلایی سرت میاد!!!خوب با همون دیپلم ریاضی میومدی تو کنکور تجربی شرکت میکردی اصلا زیست هم برات اثر نمیدادنتازه من که تجربیم اونقدر رقابت سخت شده که به خودم میگم بیام کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنم!


نمرات نهایی دیپلم ریاضیم بسیار پایین هستن مخصوصا ادبیات و حسابان و شیمی که همشون رو زیر8 گرفتم. فقط به لطف 20 های دینی و زبان و نمرات خوب جبر و هندسه تونستم دیپلمم رو بگیرم. همینجوریش از 18.2 درصد تاصیر سوابق در تجربی، راحت 15%ش رو از دست داده بودم.

----------


## khaan

> سلام
> متاسفانه ما پیش دانشگاهی هستیم باید فارغ التحصیل میشیم که امسال نمیتونیم دیپلم مجدد بگیریم


احتمالا ترمیم معدل به خرداد برسه نگران نباش.

----------


## mahdi100

> احتمالا ترمیم معدل به خرداد برسه نگران نباش.


ممنون داش.
هیچ راهی دیگه نداره که من دیپلم مجدد بگیریم اگر ترمیم معدل هم نباشه که با این احتساب میره سال بعد واسه ما؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> نمرات نهایی دیپلم ریاضیم بسیار پایین هستن مخصوصا ادبیات و حسابان و شیمی که همشون رو زیر8 گرفتم. فقط به لطف 20 های دینی و زبان و نمرات خوب جبر و هندسه تونستم دیپلمم رو بگیرم. همینجوریش از 18.2 درصد تاصیر سوابق در تجربی، راحت 15%ش رو از دست داده بودم.


خوب زیستو چیکار کردی؟؟؟تونستی نمره ی خوبی بگیری!!!میگم توی ریاضی که خیلی راحت میشه رتبه اورد؟؟هدفت از این که اومدی تجربی چی بوده؟

----------


## khaan

> خوب زیستو چیکار کردی؟؟؟تونستی نمره ی خوبی بگیری!!!میگم توی ریاضی که خیلی راحت میشه رتبه اورد؟؟هدفت از این که اومدی تجربی چی بوده؟


من زیست رو در کنکور امسال حدود 60 زدم اصلا زیستم ضعیف نیست. امسال هم پزشکی آزاد و تکمیل ظرفیت دندانپزشکی قبول شدم ولی به دلیل مشکل مالی نتونستم برم آزاد موندم برای سراسری.
من از اولشم هدفم تجربی بود ولی وقتی سختی کار خواهرم که پزشک هست رو میدیدم یکمی میترسیدم و جا میخوردم ولی الان از چیزی نمیترسم. از بین مهندسی ها هم فقط به معماری علاقه دارم که متاسفانه جو دانشکده ها و کلاس های معماری اصلا خوب نیست ارتباطات نامشروع بینشون بسیار زیاد هست. ترجیح میدم پزشکی بخونم که همه بر اساس احترام و متانت باهم تعامل دارن.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام
> متاسفانه ما پیش دانشگاهی هستیم باید فارغ التحصیل میشیم که امسال نمیتونیم دیپلم مجدد بگیریم
>  @khaan


دادا من متوجه نشدم اخر شما فارغ التحصیلی یا پیش دانشگاهی داری میخونی؟!!

----------


## mahdi100

> دادا من متوجه نشدم اخر شما فارغ التحصیلی یا پیش دانشگاهی داری میخونی؟!!


سلام داش گفتم که وقت نمیکنم برم پروفایلم حتی
من پیش دانشگاهی رشته تجربی هستم

----------


## konkur_hamed

منم دیپ مجدد دارم  یه درسم مونده برای خرداد  نمیدونم میتونم ثبت نام کنم یا نه   						لطفا ج بدید

----------


## daniad

راس میگه خان 
چن ماه پیشم کلی گفتیم برا دی اقدام کنید آقا میگذره بدبخ میشین یه سری میگفتن از حسودی میگی که بچه هارو از رقابت به در کنی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
تاثیر معدل خیلی چرته حتی بیستشم برا برترا ضرره
بین ۱۹ تا بیستم کلللی اختلافه بخاطر تراز 
اگه درصداتون بالاس بهترین حالت اینه که اصن تاثیر نداشته باشه 
دی که گذشت 
خرداد فک نکنم بشه آخه سامانه dipcode.medu.ir دهم بهمن سوابق دیپلم رو تحویل سنجش میده گویا 
ولی اگه دیدین میشه و نمراتتون کمه بخصوص اختصاصی برین دیپ مجدد بگیرین کما رو امتحان بدین بقیه تطبیق  
 @khaan 
اون سایت که بالا یرگه امتحانه رفتم مال موزش پرورش بود چیزی راجب پاسخ امتحان توش نبود 
میتونی لینک دقیق بدی؟

----------


## daniad

راس میگه خان 
چن ماه پیشم کلی گفتیم برا دی اقدام کنید آقا میگذره بدبخ میشین یه سری میگفتن از حسودی میگی که بچه هارو از رقابت به در کنی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
تاثیر معدل خیلی چرته حتی بیستشم برا برترا ضرره
بین ۱۹ تا بیستم کلللی اختلافه بخاطر تراز 
اگه درصداتون بالاس بهترین حالت اینه که اصن تاثیر نداشته باشه 
دی که گذشت 
خرداد فک نکنم بشه آخه سامانه dipcode.medu.ir دهم بهمن سوابق دیپلم رو تحویل سنجش میده گویا 
ولی اگه دیدین میشه و نمراتتون کمه بخصوص اختصاصی برین دیپ مجدد بگیرین کما رو امتحان بدین بقیه تطبیق  
 @khaan 
اون سایت که بالا یرگه امتحانه رفتم مال موزش پرورش بود چیزی راجب پاسخ امتحان توش نبود 
میتونی لینک دقیق بدی؟

----------


## khaan

> راس میگه خان 
> چن ماه پیشم کلی گفتیم برا دی اقدام کنید آقا میگذره بدبخ میشین یه سری میگفتن از حسودی میگی که بچه هارو از رقابت به در کنی 
> تاثیر معدل خیلی چرته حتی بیستشم برا برترا ضرره
> بین ۱۹ تا بیستم کلللی اختلافه بخاطر تراز 
> اگه درصداتون بالاس بهترین حالت اینه که اصن تاثیر نداشته باشه 
> دی که گذشت 
> خرداد فک نکنم بشه آخه سامانه dipcode.medu.ir دهم بهمن سوابق دیپلم رو تحویل سنجش میده گویا 
> ولی اگه دیدین میشه و نمراتتون کمه بخصوص اختصاصی برین دیپ مجدد بگیرین کما رو امتحان بدین بقیه تطبیق  
>  @khaan 
> ...


در سمت راستش نوشته امتحانات نهایی. اونجا رو کلیک میکنی لینک جدید باز میشه  امتحانات نهایی سوم متوسطه دی ماه رو انتخاب میکنی.

http://www.aee.medu.ir/IranEduThms/t...id=99&rcid=204

----------


## ata.beheshti

از ۷۰ درصدت خوب بچسب....دیپ مجدد چیه بابا...

----------


## Dj.ALI

> راس میگه خان 
> چن ماه پیشم کلی گفتیم برا دی اقدام کنید آقا میگذره بدبخ میشین یه سری میگفتن از حسودی میگی که بچه هارو از رقابت به در کنی 
> تاثیر معدل خیلی چرته حتی بیستشم برا برترا ضرره
> بین ۱۹ تا بیستم کلللی اختلافه بخاطر تراز 
> اگه درصداتون بالاس بهترین حالت اینه که اصن تاثیر نداشته باشه 
> دی که گذشت 
> خرداد فک نکنم بشه آخه سامانه dipcode.medu.ir دهم بهمن سوابق دیپلم رو تحویل سنجش میده گویا 
> ولی اگه دیدین میشه و نمراتتون کمه بخصوص اختصاصی برین دیپ مجدد بگیرین کما رو امتحان بدین بقیه تطبیق  
>  @khaan 
> ...


خودت دیپ مجدد گرفت؟؟به نظرت برای منی که تجربیم دیپ مجدد برای ریاضی بگیرم یا انسانی یا صبر کنم شاید ترمیم معدلا اجرا بشه؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## daniad

> خودت دیپ مجدد گرفت؟؟به نظرت برای منی که تجربیم دیپ مجدد برای ریاضی بگیرم یا انسانی یا صبر کنم شاید ترمیم معدلا اجرا بشه؟


راستش اصلا نمیشه قطعی گفت! با توجه به این سیستم آموزش پرورش و سنجش اصلا نمیشه گفت فردا چی میشه 
من ریاضیم دیپ تجربی شرکت کردم به این دلایل 
که یه بار میتونی دیپ مجدد بگیری اگه دیپ تجربی با معدل بالا بگیری یه جورایی ثباتش بیشتره 
مجبور نیستی با استرس قبول شدن همه درسا جدید که تاحالا نخوندی درگیر شی 
و دریای مشترکو تو طول سال برا کنکور میخونی
موضوع اینه که اگه معدلت کمه و رتبه خوب میخوای یه جورایی مجبوری معدلتو یه کاریش کنی
اگه ترمیم بیاد که چه بهتر همه چی حساب شده انجام میشه نه مث الان ما که انگار وسط ژوفان را میریم هر لحظه ممکنه یه چی شه یه قانونی چیزی بیاد ب ر ینه تو استراتژیمون 
اگه ام نه که اگه دیدی امکان دیپ هست بگیر 
میگم امکان چون نمیدونم بشه دیپ مجدد خرداد رو تو کنکور امسال استفاده کرد یا ن
اگه مطمئن شدی میشه و ما (نوبت دی ایا) بدون مشکل با دیپمون ثبت نام کردیم خوب تو ام بگیر 
بنظرمم تو خرداد دیپ تجربی/ریاضی بگیر نصف درسا ام فقط بردار که به کنکور لطمه نخوره 
الان من سه هفتس کنکور نخوندم:/
برنامم ام بهم خورده که البته تا کنکور قابل جبرانه ولی خرداد قضیش فرق داره

----------


## daniad

> اتفاقا از نظر من کمه همین چند ساعت پیش دو تا کارنامه انجمن رو توی سایت با هم مقایسه کردم
> رتبه 10 کشور و رتبه 134 کشور که معدل دومی 17.29 و معدل اولی رو نگفته بود ولی احتمالا 20 بوده
> خوب خالا جالب ترین جای ماجرا اینجاست که اینا حدود 700 نمرا با هم اختلاف دارن ولی فقط 122 رتبه توی رتبه کشوری تفاوت داشتن و باز هم جالبترین جای موضوع اینه که توی رتبه های منطقه فقط 70 نفر فاصله داشتن اون شده بود 2 ولی اون شده بود 72 البته نفر دومی منطقه 2 بود و نفر اول هم منطقه 1 که من فکر میکنم شاید اگه نفر دومی منطقه یک بود رتبش میشد 50  (نکته خیلی بزرگ من نمیدونم واقعا معدلش 17 بود یا نه ولی توی انجمن یکی گفته برادرمه و معدلشم این شده راست و دروغش رو نمیدونم چون بهش پیام دادم قبلنا ولی بنده خدا از آخرای مرداد دیگه آن نشده که پیام منو ببینه پس نمیشه دقیق گفت)
> بازم میگم اینا نظر منه شاید واقعا خیلی تاثیر داشته باشه *من علم کافی ندارم* فایل رو امشب آپ میکنم


ببین مساله اینه که بین زتبه ده کشور و ۱۳۴ خیلی فاصلست 
اون پایین رقابت شدید میشه 
مثلا همینو اگه تو حدود رتبه ۱۰۰۰۰ در نظر بگیری چند هزار نفر اختلاف کسایی میشه که این درصدا و این اختلاف معدلو دارن
بستگی داره چه رتبه ای میخوای 
اون فایل پی دی اف رو نمیزاری؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> راستش اصلا نمیشه قطعی گفت! با توجه به این سیستم آموزش پرورش و سنجش اصلا نمیشه گفت فردا چی میشه 
> من ریاضیم دیپ تجربی شرکت کردم به این دلایل 
> که یه بار میتونی دیپ مجدد بگیری اگه دیپ تجربی با معدل بالا بگیری یه جورایی ثباتش بیشتره 
> مجبور نیستی با استرس قبول شدن همه درسا جدید که تاحالا نخوندی درگیر شی 
> و دریای مشترکو تو طول سال برا کنکور میخونی
> موضوع اینه که اگه معدلت کمه و رتبه خوب میخوای یه جورایی مجبوری معدلتو یه کاریش کنی
> اگه ترمیم بیاد که چه بهتر همه چی حساب شده انجام میشه نه مث الان ما که انگار وسط ژوفان را میریم هر لحظه ممکنه یه چی شه یه قانونی چیزی بیاد ب ر ینه تو استراتژیمون 
> اگه ام نه که اگه دیدی امکان دیپ هست بگیر 
> میگم امکان چون نمیدونم بشه دیپ مجدد خرداد رو تو کنکور امسال استفاده کرد یا ن
> ...


خب من دیپ مجدد برای انسانی بگیرم بهتر نیست؟؟من اصلا دوست ندارم تاثیر معدل تو کنکورم اعمال بشه !!میخوام 100 درصد نتیجه ی کنکورم تعیین کننده باشه...برای انسانی 4 تا درس عمومی هست که اونم فقط 7 درصد اثر داره که عومی ها رو هم تطبیق میزنم چون عومی ها رو خوب گرفتم..اختصاصی ها ها رو هم 10 میگیرم تموم میشه میره؟!!!الان دیپ  مجدد برای انسانی چه فذقی با ریاضی داره؟؟تو که اومدی دیپ مجدد تجربی گرفتی راضی هستی..نمره هات خوب شدن؟

----------


## daniad

> خب من دیپ مجدد برای انسانی بگیرم بهتر نیست؟؟من اصلا دوست ندارم تاثیر معدل تو کنکورم اعمال بشه !!میخوام 100 درصد نتیجه ی کنکورم تعیین کننده باشه...برای انسانی 4 تا درس عمومی هست که اونم فقط 7 درصد اثر داره که عومی ها رو هم تطبیق میزنم چون عومی ها رو خوب گرفتم..اختصاصی ها ها رو هم 10 میگیرم تموم میشه میره؟!!!الان دیپ  مجدد برای انسانی چه فذقی با ریاضی داره؟؟تو که اومدی دیپ مجدد تجربی گرفتی راضی هستی..نمره هات خوب شدن؟


اگه درصدات خوبه کلا تاثیر نداشته باشه بهتره 
ولی تو خرداد یه ماه قبل کنکور نمیصرفه درس خودتو ول کنی بشینی کلی انسانی پاس کنی

----------


## ehsan7777777

> خب من دیپ مجدد برای انسانی بگیرم بهتر نیست؟؟من اصلا دوست ندارم تاثیر معدل تو کنکورم اعمال بشه !!میخوام 100 درصد نتیجه ی کنکورم تعیین کننده باشه...برای انسانی 4 تا درس عمومی هست که اونم فقط 7 درصد اثر داره که عومی ها رو هم تطبیق میزنم چون عومی ها رو خوب گرفتم..اختصاصی ها ها رو هم 10 میگیرم تموم میشه میره؟!!!الان دیپ  مجدد برای انسانی چه فذقی با ریاضی داره؟؟تو که اومدی دیپ مجدد تجربی گرفتی راضی هستی..نمره هات خوب شدن؟


سلام دوستان 

یه سوال داشتم.....

اینکه می گن که دیپ مجدد انسانی واسه کسی که میخواد کنکور تجربی بده ، حول و حوش 6 تا 7 درصد تاثیر گذاره دقیقا به چه معناست...؟؟؟؟؟؟

*فرض اول:* یعنی نمره ی اون 4 درس عمومی انسانی ، هر کدام به اندازه 25 درصد داخل تراز دروس عمومی کنکور تجربی اثر میذاره ...؟؟؟؟ *(  منظور اینه که  تراز امتحان نهایی اون 4 درس، نسبت به تراز همه دروس نهایی دیپلم تجربی ، 6 تا 7 درصد کل اون 25 درصد تاثیر معدل می باشدولی هر کدوم از اون دروس عمومی 25 درصد تاثیر خودشونو توی تراز دروس عمومی مرتبط می ذارن...)*

*فرض دوم :* یا اینکه کلا هر نمره ای که توی امتحان نهایی دروس عمومی انسانی بگیریم ، بر روی تراز دروس عمومی کنکور به اندازه ی 6 تا 7 درصد اثر میذاره...؟؟؟؟؟

یعنی دقیقا سوال من اینه که مثلا اگه کسی رفته باشه دیپ مجدد انسانی واسه کنکور تجربی گرفته باشه، حالا مثلا تراز نمره ی درس زبان انگلیسی نهاییش ، به میزان 25 درصد روی تراز درصد زبان کنکورش اثر می ذاره یا به اندازه 6 درصد.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خود من فکر می کنم که فرض اول درست تر باشه .....(یعنی تراز نمره ی نهایی دروس عمومی دیپ مجدد انسانی هر کدوم به اندازه 25 درصد روی دروس عمومی کنکور تجربی تاثیرگذاره...)
چون با توجه به اینکه خبر ها و مقاله های زیادی رو از سایتای مختلف وحتی سایت خود سازمان سنجش خوندم، هیچ جایی نوشته نشده که مثلا تراز امتحان نهایی زبان دیپ مجدد فقط به اندازه 6 درصد روی تراز درس زبان کنکور اثر می ذاره و به جای اون فقط اومده گفته که ،* کل* نمرات نهایی دیپ مجدد انسانی به اندازه  6 تا 7 درصد روی کنکور تجربی تاثیر گذاره .....(که در نتیجه می شه اینجوری تلقی کرد که تمام اون چهار درس عمومی  هر کدوم به اندازه 25 درصد روی تراز دروس عمومی کنکور تاثیر گذارن ولی تاثیر نمرات نهایی اون 4 درس عمومی نسبت به کل دروس،6 تا 7 درصد از 25 درصد میشه یا به عبارت دیگه به دلیل اینکه دروس اختصاصی  از لحاظ اهمیت تقریبا چیزی حول وحوش17 درصد اون 25 درصد رو شامل می شن  به خاطر نداشتن دروس اختصاصی مرتبط در رشته انسانی با کنکور تجربی ، این 17 درصد حذف شده و تاثیر آن به نتیجه دروس اختصاصی در خود کنکور برگردانده می شود.......)  


در ثانی ، مثلا در درسی مثل همین زبان3که دقیقا تمام کتاب بین رشته تجربی و انسانی و ریاضی مشترکه، جای تعجبه اگر بیان و مثلا تراز نمره ی نهایی اون رو فقط به اندازه ی 6 درصد توی تراز اصلی زبان کنکور اثر بدن......


در کل خوشحال می شم اگه کسی بتونه منو در این باره مطمئن بکنه......
خواهشا اگر مقاله مستندی دارین که بتونه هر کدوم از نگرش های بالا رو تاییدکنه ، لینکشو بذارین تا همه بچه ها بتونن نسبت به این موضوع مطمئن بشن....

----------


## drmoslem

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم.....
> 
> اینکه می گن که دیپ مجدد انسانی واسه کسی که میخواد کنکور تجربی بده ، حول و حوش 6 تا 7 درصد تاثیر گذاره دقیقا به چه معناست...؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *فرض اول:* یعنی نمره ی اون 4 درس عمومی انسانی ، هر کدام به اندازه 25 درصد داخل تراز دروس عمومی کنکور تجربی اثر میذاره ...؟؟؟؟ *(  منظور اینه که  تراز امتحان نهایی اون 4 درس، نسبت به تراز همه دروس نهایی دیپلم تجربی ، 6 تا 7 درصد کل اون 25 درصد تاثیر معدل می باشدولی هر کدوم از اون دروس عمومی 25 درصد تاثیر خودشونو توی تراز دروس عمومی مرتبط می ذارن...)*
> 
> *فرض دوم :* یا اینکه کلا هر نمره ای که توی امتحان نهایی دروس عمومی انسانی بگیریم ، بر روی تراز دروس عمومی کنکور به اندازه ی 6 تا 7 درصد اثر میذاره...؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


داش احسان گل چطوره 
امتحان نهایی شده مشغله ذهنی کنکوری ها 
عمومی ها که 25 درصد تاثیر داره 
بقیه تاثیرش برای انسانی ها صفره تو کنکور مشخص میشه 
در کل دوستان کفه سنگین کنکوره به استرس این اون رو از دست ندید یه نصیحت از من

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام..خدمت همه ی دوستان تجربی که معدلشون خوب نیست..حالا بنا به هر دلیلی..این طور که بوش میاد ترمیم معدل به امسال نمیرسه و حتی من معتقدم که اگه ترمیم هم یک زمانی اجرا بشه خیلیا نمیتونن دوباره موفق شن...چون سوالات امتحان نهاییا هم بسیار مفهومی تر از سال های قبل شده و هر کسی از پس گرفتن نمره ی خوب بر نمیاد...خوب حالا چاره چیه؟!!!ایا شما دوست دارید که دروس شیمی و ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک و زمین شناسی و....هیچ تاثیری براتون توی کنکورتون نداشته باشه برای معدل!!!و فقط 100 درصد نتیجه ی کنکورتون ملاک باشه توی این دروس!!!خب بیاین بریم دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیریم و دوباره توی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنیم!!...شما حتی اگر با نمره ی صفر هم معدلتون رو پاس کنید فقط 4 درس عمومی براتون توی معدل تاثیر داره اونم فقط 7 درصد نه 25 درصد!!و در واقع با این روش فقط نتیجه ی کنکورتون ملاک میشه براتون و دیگه دغدغه ی این رو ندارید که معدل خیلیا بالاست و من نمیتونم به هدفم برسم..در واقع با این روش تاثیر معدل براتون خنثی میشه و فقط 100 درصد نتیجتون رو کنکوری که میدید رقم میزنه


همین تکنیکا رو یاد بچه ها میدین که نمیان طرحه رو اجراش کنن دیگهههههههه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Amir h

بابا ول کنین اینا رو الان که وقت دیپلم مجدد گرفتن نیست شما باید تابستون ثبت نام میکردی چرا الکی تاپیک میزنین الان که نمیشه ثبت نام کرد

----------


## Dj.ALI

> همین تکنیکا رو یاد بچه ها میدین که نمیان طرحه رو اجراش کنن دیگهههههههه


 :Yahoo (20): 
اینا رو بیخیال یه سایت میخوام بزنم با دامنه ی ir که هم ارزون و هم باکیفیت باشه..باید چیکار کنم؟؟ :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم.....
> 
> اینکه می گن که دیپ مجدد انسانی واسه کسی که میخواد کنکور تجربی بده ، حول و حوش 6 تا 7 درصد تاثیر گذاره دقیقا به چه معناست...؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *فرض اول:* یعنی نمره ی اون 4 درس عمومی انسانی ، هر کدام به اندازه 25 درصد داخل تراز دروس عمومی کنکور تجربی اثر میذاره ...؟؟؟؟ *(  منظور اینه که  تراز امتحان نهایی اون 4 درس، نسبت به تراز همه دروس نهایی دیپلم تجربی ، 6 تا 7 درصد کل اون 25 درصد تاثیر معدل می باشدولی هر کدوم از اون دروس عمومی 25 درصد تاثیر خودشونو توی تراز دروس عمومی مرتبط می ذارن...)*
> 
> *فرض دوم :* یا اینکه کلا هر نمره ای که توی امتحان نهایی دروس عمومی انسانی بگیریم ، بر روی تراز دروس عمومی کنکور به اندازه ی 6 تا 7 درصد اثر میذاره...؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


عزیزم در کل بازم بر فرض اینکه فرض شما درست باشه به نفعتون میشه چون اولا دروس عمومی رو میتونی بری دوباره امتحان نهایی بدی و نمرات 19 و حتی 20 به راحتی و با کمی تلاش کسب  کنی...اصلا ما میگیم همون 25 درصد در صورتی که از 25 درصد فقط 7 درصد تاثیر داره  همون دروس توی زیرگروه ها!ثانیا دیگه شما دغدغه این رو نداری که ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و زمین شناسی نمراتش بخواد برات تاثیر بزاره...برای این دروس اختصاصی 100 درصد نمره ی کنکورتون لحاظ میشه و اگر کمی زرنگ باشید توی تست ها خیلی به نفعتونه×

----------


## biology115

سلام بچه ها یه سوال

دیپلم مجدد رو هم میشه خرداد 95 گرفت که واسه کنکور 95 بشه استفاده کرد؟

اونوقت اگه کسی دیپلم اصلی خودش تجربی باشه 

و دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیره براش چقدر تاثیر داره؟

ممنون میشم جواب بدید ...

----------


## daniad

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم.....
> 
> اینکه می گن که دیپ مجدد انسانی واسه کسی که میخواد کنکور تجربی بده ، حول و حوش 6 تا 7 درصد تاثیر گذاره دقیقا به چه معناست...؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *فرض اول:* یعنی نمره ی اون 4 درس عمومی انسانی ، هر کدام به اندازه 25 درصد داخل تراز دروس عمومی کنکور تجربی اثر میذاره ...؟؟؟؟ *(  منظور اینه که  تراز امتحان نهایی اون 4 درس، نسبت به تراز همه دروس نهایی دیپلم تجربی ، 6 تا 7 درصد کل اون 25 درصد تاثیر معدل می باشدولی هر کدوم از اون دروس عمومی 25 درصد تاثیر خودشونو توی تراز دروس عمومی مرتبط می ذارن...)*
> 
> *فرض دوم :* یا اینکه کلا هر نمره ای که توی امتحان نهایی دروس عمومی انسانی بگیریم ، بر روی تراز دروس عمومی کنکور به اندازه ی 6 تا 7 درصد اثر میذاره...؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


سلام احسان 
این سوالت اتفاقا یکی از یوالات بنیادی علم دیپلم مجدده :Yahoo (4): 
تو نظر علما ام تفاوت زیاد هست 
اون فایل پی دی لف ام درست توضیح ندادخ در این مورد ابهام داره
ولی منطقیش همونه که بقیه درسا مشترک همون ۲۵ ٪ باشن و تاثیر کلی کم مبشه چون چند تا درس تتثیر نداره 
با توجه به میزان تفاوت تاثیر انسانی و تجربی مثلا تو کنکور ریاضی این فرضیه منطقی تره

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام بچه ها یه سوال
> 
> دیپلم مجدد رو هم میشه خرداد 95 گرفت که واسه کنکور 95 بشه استفاده کرد؟
> 
> اونوقت اگه کسی دیپلم اصلی خودش تجربی باشه 
> 
> و دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیره براش چقدر تاثیر داره؟
> 
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید ...


احتمالا میشه خرداد هم دیپ مجدد گرفت ولی تو اون زمان کار یخورده سخت میشه!!!اره مییشه تاثیرش میشه 18/8 درصد توی تمام زیر گروه ها

----------


## biology115

> احتمالا میشه خرداد هم دیپ مجدد گرفت ولی تو اون زمان کار یخورده سخت میشه!!!اره مییشه تاثیرش میشه 18/8 درصد توی تمام زیر گروه ها


احتمالا میشه یا قطعا میشه؟

من نگران سختیش نیستم فقط بشه ...

----------


## Dj.ALI

> احتمالا میشه یا قطعا میشه؟
> 
> من نگران سختیش نیستم فقط بشه ...


لامصب نمیشه توی هیچ چیزی با قطعیت سخن گفت..حکایت همین ترمیم معدله یکی میگه میشه یکی میگه نمیشه!

----------


## saeedkh76

> اینا رو بیخیال یه سایت میخوام بزنم با دامنه ی ir که هم ارزون و هم باکیفیت باشه..باید چیکار کنم؟؟


بابا تو خصوصی بفرس داداش

----------


## Dj.ALI

> بابا تو خصوصی بفرس داداش


ok....بیا پ.خ

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم.....
> 
> اینکه می گن که دیپ مجدد انسانی واسه کسی که میخواد کنکور تجربی بده ، حول و حوش 6 تا 7 درصد تاثیر گذاره دقیقا به چه معناست...؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *فرض اول:* یعنی نمره ی اون 4 درس عمومی انسانی ، هر کدام به اندازه 25 درصد داخل تراز دروس عمومی کنکور تجربی اثر میذاره ...؟؟؟؟ *(  منظور اینه که  تراز امتحان نهایی اون 4 درس، نسبت به تراز همه دروس نهایی دیپلم تجربی ، 6 تا 7 درصد کل اون 25 درصد تاثیر معدل می باشدولی هر کدوم از اون دروس عمومی 25 درصد تاثیر خودشونو توی تراز دروس عمومی مرتبط می ذارن...)*
> 
> *فرض دوم :* یا اینکه کلا هر نمره ای که توی امتحان نهایی دروس عمومی انسانی بگیریم ، بر روی تراز دروس عمومی کنکور به اندازه ی 6 تا 7 درصد اثر میذاره...؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


شمادرست میگید.تودروس عمومی 25درصدوتاثیرمیدن نه7درصد

----------


## Dj.ALI

> شمادرست میگید.تودروس عمومی 25درصدوتاثیرمیدن نه7درصد


خوب 25 درصد هم تاثیر بدن ادم دغدغه ی فکری نداره چون یا میتونه تطبیق بزنه یا بره دوباره امتحان بده..دروس عمومی استرسی هم برای امتحان وجود نداره با چند ساعت خوندن راحت میشه 20 هم گرفت!

----------


## MaHsa 95

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم.....
> 
> اینکه می گن که دیپ مجدد انسانی واسه کسی که میخواد کنکور تجربی بده ، حول و حوش 6 تا 7 درصد تاثیر گذاره دقیقا به چه معناست...؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *فرض اول:* یعنی نمره ی اون 4 درس عمومی انسانی ، هر کدام به اندازه 25 درصد داخل تراز دروس عمومی کنکور تجربی اثر میذاره ...؟؟؟؟ *(  منظور اینه که  تراز امتحان نهایی اون 4 درس، نسبت به تراز همه دروس نهایی دیپلم تجربی ، 6 تا 7 درصد کل اون 25 درصد تاثیر معدل می باشدولی هر کدوم از اون دروس عمومی 25 درصد تاثیر خودشونو توی تراز دروس عمومی مرتبط می ذارن...)*
> 
> *فرض دوم :* یا اینکه کلا هر نمره ای که توی امتحان نهایی دروس عمومی انسانی بگیریم ، بر روی تراز دروس عمومی کنکور به اندازه ی 6 تا 7 درصد اثر میذاره...؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


به نظر من فرض دوم درسته یعنی دروس عمومی انسانی تو کنکور تجربی 7 درصد تاثیر دارن، دلیل این حرفم هم جداول فایل pdf سازمان سنجشه که تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی رو نوشته، تو اون جدول ها نگفته تاثیر کل دروس انسانی 7 درصده بلکه گفته برای دیپلم غیر هم نام دروس موجود متناسب در نظر گرفته میشه و  تاثیر این دروس رو هم 7 درصد زده، نه تاثیر کل دروس... این مطلب هم که میگین بعضی دروس کاملا مشترک هستن و باید یه میزان تاثیر داشته باشن به نظر من شاید خواستن برای همه ی دروس مشترک یه میزان تاثیر معدل داشته باشن و مثلا شاید با خودشون گفتن که بالاخره اهمیت شیمی تجربی با شیمی ریاضی یکی نیست... در هر صورت شاید بشه اینو توجیه کرد  ولی اصلا نمیشه با این مساله کنار اومد که عربی انسانی که کلی با عربی تجربی فرق داره همون 25 درصد تاثیر داشته باشه یا حسابان رشته ریاضی که با ریاضی تجربی از زمین تا آسمون فرق داره تو ریاضی تجربی 25 درصد تاثیر داشته باشه!!! سازمان سنجش هم خودش بارها گفته که تاثیر نمرات درس به درسه و کاری به معدل کل و همه ی دروس ندارن تو فایل pdf هم که عکسشو پایین گذاشتم دقیقا تاثیر معدل رو واسه دروس مشترک نوشته

----------


## biology115

> خوب 25 درصد هم تاثیر بدن ادم دغدغه ی فکری نداره چون یا میتونه تطبیق بزنه یا بره دوباره امتحان بده..دروس عمومی استرسی هم برای امتحان وجود نداره با چند ساعت خوندن راحت میشه 20 هم گرفت!


عزیزم شما حالا بپرس ببین اصلا میشه خرداد امتحان داد یا نه؟

اونش دیگه مهم نیست ...

----------


## Dj.ALI

> عزیزم شما حالا بپرس ببین اصلا میشه خرداد امتحان داد یا نه؟
> 
> اونش دیگه مهم نیست ...


..خرداد نشدنیه داداش... :Yahoo (106): این جور که مشخصه باید شهریور بری ثبت نام کنی برای دی یا خرداد..حالا بازم برو بپرس اگر خبری چیزی فهمیدی مبنی بر این که میشه به ما هم بگو!!


با روند پیش رو در تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بسیاری از داوطلبان سال های پیش  در چاره ترمیم معدل و نمرات نهایی خود هستند.اکثر آن ها از روش گرفتن دیپلم  مجدد اقدام می کنند.سعی کرده ایم اطلاعات کامل و جامعی را در این باره به  شما بدهیم.
 برای آسان شدن روند این کار در شهریور ماه به مدارس بزرگسال مراجعه و به عنوان داوطلب آزاد  یعنی غیر حضوری ثبت نام کنید.با توجه به اینکه در قوانین فعلی کنکور در  ایران مشکلی در عنوان دیپلم و گروه آزمایشی انتخابی نیست و این یک نقطه عطف  برای داوطلبان است،توصیه میکنم دیپلم انسانی را بگیرید تا هم نمرات بهتر و  هم اینکه میزان سوابق تحصیلی این رشته در سایر رشته ها کمتر است. برای  گرفتن برگ تطبیق واحدها هم به قسمت معاونت آموزش متوسطه مراجعه کنید.

 درضمن در گرفتن دیپلم مجدد داوطلبان آزاد سقف واحد وجود ندارد.(  1مرداد94) خبری به دست بنده رسید که ثبت نام های دیپلم مجدد شهریورماه  پایان و داوطلبین در دی ماه و خردادماه امتحان می دهند.
*:* ثبت نام داوطلبان برای امتحانات در دیماه از 1 مهر تا 15 آذر می باشد.

 در خصوص معافیت تحصیلی هم عنوان میکنم که شما به مدت 1 سال از تاریخ  فراغت از تحصیل وقت برای معرفی به سازمان نظام وظیفه دارید و مشکلی از این  بابت نخواهید داشت.

*::* مدارک لازم جهت اقدام دیپلم مجدد در آموزش و پرورش: اصل دیپلم(به همراه کپی)+ریز نمرات 3 ساله+شناسنامه
*::* مدارک لازم جهت اقدام دیپلم مجدد به مدارس بزرگسال: نامه آموزش و پرورش+6قطعه عکس+اصل و کپی کارت ملی و شناسنامه داوطلب و والدین
 دوستان طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم در  26مرداد 94 تصویب شده است.بر اساس این طرح داوطلبان می توانند در امتحانات  نهایی یک بار شرکت کرده و در صورت گرفتن نمره بالاتر آن را جایگزین نمره  قبلی خود کنند.اما جزئیات زمانی اجرای آن هنوز مشخص نیست.
*»*  دیپلم پیشنهادی بنده : دیپلم انسانی است که کافیست در دروس
1- زبان فارسی تخصصی انسانی
2- عربی3 انسانی
3- دینی3 مشترک همه رشته ها
4- زبان3 مشترک همه رشته ها
 نمرات خوب و بالایی را کسب کنید.در سایر دروس این رشته گرفتن نمره در حد 10 کافیست. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## biology115

ای خدا لعنتتون کنه مسئولین که با آینده ماها دارین بازی میکنین

خب شما اگه نمیخواستین ترمیم رو واسه خرداد 95 یا دی 94 اجرا کنی 

تو اون موقع سال که 10 ماه به کنکور زمان باقی مونده بود

بیجا کردی اومدی پشت دوربین حرف زدی

حالا هم ترمیم رو از دست دادیم هم دیپلم مجدد رو ...

الانه که به شعر سهراب سپهری ایمان آوردم ...

قایقی خواهم ساخت ، دور خواهم شد ازین خاک غریب ...

----------


## Nahal

> ..خرداد نشدنیه داداش...این جور که مشخصه باید شهریور بری ثبت نام کنی برای دی یا خرداد..حالا بازم برو بپرس اگر خبری چیزی فهمیدی مبنی بر این که میشه به ما هم بگو!!


دیپلم مجدد خرداد ثبت نامش بهمن یا اسفنده...میشه خرداد هم دیپ مجدد گرفت اما فک نکنم بشه برای  کنکور امسال ازش استفاده کرد...   :Yahoo (35):

----------


## biology115

> دیپلم مجدد خرداد ثبت نامش بهمن یا اسفنده...میشه خرداد هم دیپ مجدد گرفت اما فک نکنم بشه برای  کنکور امسال ازش استفاده کرد...


مهم اینه که در کنکور 95 بتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم ...

----------


## Dj.ALI

> دیپلم مجدد خرداد ثبت نامش بهمن یا اسفنده...میشه خرداد هم دیپ مجدد گرفت اما فک نکنم بشه برای  کنکور امسال ازش استفاده کرد...


چرا فکر میکنی نمیشه استفاده کرد ازش تو کنکور امسال اگه خرداد بشه دیپ مجدد گرفت؟

----------


## khaan

> احتمالا میشه خرداد هم دیپ مجدد گرفت ولی تو اون زمان کار یخورده سخت میشه!!!اره مییشه تاثیرش میشه 18/8 درصد توی تمام زیر گروه ها


تمام زیرگروه ها نه. زیرگروه 1 فقط 18 درصد هست بعضی زیرگروه ها بیشتر و بعضی کمترن

----------


## khaan

دوستان عزیز به احتمال 99.99% ترمیم معدل در خرداد اجرا خواهد شد. نگران نباشین.
در مورد استفاده از دیپلم مجددی که در خرداد اخذ شده هم من بارها در تاپیک های مختلف گفتم که سازمان سنجش بهم گفته که میشه استفاده کرد. کافیه وقتی دیپلم مجدد رو اوایل تیرماه بهتون دادن  کپی کارت ملی برابر اصل شده + کد دانش آموزی دیپلم جدید رو به اداره رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش ارسال کنین اونا کد رهگیری سوابق تحصیلی رو تغیر میدن.

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> 7 درصد تاثیر داره حتی توی عمومی ها
> چطور حساب کردی 25  خودش اصلا اومده مثال زده برای یه داوطلب


لینک pdf میتونیدبزارید؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> دوستان عزیز به احتمال 99.99% ترمیم معدل در خرداد اجرا خواهد شد. نگران نباشین.
> در مورد استفاده از دیپلم مجددی که در خرداد اخذ شده هم من بارها در تاپیک های مختلف گفتم که سازمان سنجش بهم گفته که میشه استفاده کرد. کافیه وقتی دیپلم مجدد رو اوایل تیرماه بهتون دادن  کپی کارت ملی برابر اصل شده + کد دانش آموزی دیپلم جدید رو به اداره رفع نواقص سازمان سنجش ارسال کنین اونا کد رهگیری سوابق تحصیلی رو تغیر میدن.


الان یک نفر برای خرداد بخواد اقدام کنه برای دیپلم مجدد باید چیکار کنه؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> 7 درصد تاثیر داره حتی توی عمومی ها
> چطور حساب کردی 25  خودش اصلا اومده مثال زده برای یه داوطلب


بعد این 7 درصد تاثیر مستقیم میزاره یا تاثیر مثبت؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

من این سوالوازدکترافشارکردم ایشون این طورجواب دادن:
ممنون .اگه لطف کنیداین سوالم جواب بدید.برای منی که که رشتم ریاضی بوده ومیخام درکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم این 5درصدنمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی همه این 5درصدتاثیرمیدن؟یاچون رشتم غیرهمنامه این 5درصدوکمترتاثیرمیدن؟به خاطراین سوالم میپرسم برای من نمرات نهایی سوم چون رشتم غیرهمنامه تقریبا18 درصدتاثیرداره و25درصدتاثیرنداره.



سلام 
پاسخ سوال مشابه شما بارها در صفحات قبلی انجمن گفتم
سوال خیلی خوبی داشتی .
چون نمرات تک به تک تاثیر میذارن
اگر من با مدرک ریاضی بخوام کنکور تجربی بدم ... چون زیست ندارم پس برام تاثیری نداره و 100% ملاک خوده کنکور منه ولی شیمی من با تجربی ها که دقیق و کامل مشترک بوده 25 درصد تاثیرش داره

این وسط ما عدد 18 درصد تاثیر نداریم بلکه این 18 درصد میانگین تاثیر همه دروس هست که بعضی 25 هست و بعضی 0 . 

اون 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت پیش انشگاهی هم هم به همین شکل فقط در دروس مشترک مثل ادبیات و دینی تاثیر داره

----------


## Dj.ALI

> شما مثالش رو از اول با دقت بخون میفهمی دقیقا چیکار کردن


دادا حالا شما یک بار دیگه توضیح بده..ببین الان من تجربیم میخوام برم دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم!!اولا اون 4 درس عمومی تاثیرش مستقیمه اون 7 درصده درسته؟؟ّبعد دیگه دروس پیش دانشگاهی که واسه من تاثیر نداره توی معدل درسته؟!!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من این سوالوازدکترافشارکردم ایشون این طورجواب دادن:
> ممنون .اگه لطف کنیداین سوالم جواب بدید.برای منی که که رشتم ریاضی بوده ومیخام درکنکور96تجربی شرکت کنم این 5درصدنمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی همه این 5درصدتاثیرمیدن؟یاچون رشتم غیرهمنامه این 5درصدوکمترتاثیرمیدن؟به خاطراین سوالم میپرسم برای من نمرات نهایی سوم چون رشتم غیرهمنامه تقریبا18 درصدتاثیرداره و25درصدتاثیرنداره.
> 
> 
> 
> سلام 
> پاسخ سوال مشابه شما بارها در صفحات قبلی انجمن گفتم
> سوال خیلی خوبی داشتی .
> چون نمرات تک به تک تاثیر میذارن
> ...


 به نظرم برای دیپ مجدد باید فقط برید انسانی دیپ مجدد بگیرید که دیگه تاثیر  معدل براتون اثری نداشته باشه و فقط نتیجه ی کنکورتون ملاک باشه توی دروس  اختصاصی ..این جوری خیلی به نفعتونه!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> چون نمره نداده نمیشه گفت من چطور حساب کنم؟ برا انسانی  اومده برای ریاضی مثال زده شما همون بخون میفهمی انسانی رو چطور حساب میکنن


جواب سوالم رو نگرفتم...راستی انسانیا که دیگه پیش دانشگاهی ندارن؟درسته؟..پس دیگه معدل پیش دانشگاهی براشون محاسبه نمیشه؟ :Yahoo (110): بعد اون 4 تا درس رو میشه تطبیق زد اون دو تایی که عمومی همه ی رشته ها هست یا نه؟

----------


## sanambb

> جواب سوالم رو نگرفتم...راستی انسانیا که دیگه پیش دانشگاهی ندارن؟درسته؟..پس دیگه معدل پیش دانشگاهی براشون محاسبه نمیشه؟بعد اون 4 تا درس رو میشه تطبیق زد اون دو تایی که عمومی همه ی رشته ها هست یا نه؟


دقيقا سوال منم اينه !!!!​

----------


## ehsan7777777

> به نظر من فرض دوم درسته یعنی دروس عمومی انسانی تو کنکور تجربی 7 درصد تاثیر دارن، دلیل این حرفم هم جداول فایل pdf سازمان سنجشه که تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی رو نوشته، تو اون جدول ها نگفته تاثیر کل دروس انسانی 7 درصده بلکه گفته برای دیپلم غیر هم نام دروس موجود متناسب در نظر گرفته میشه و  تاثیر این دروس رو هم 7 درصد زده، نه تاثیر کل دروس... این مطلب هم که میگین بعضی دروس کاملا مشترک هستن و باید یه میزان تاثیر داشته باشن به نظر من شاید خواستن برای همه ی دروس مشترک یه میزان تاثیر معدل داشته باشن و مثلا شاید با خودشون گفتن که بالاخره اهمیت شیمی تجربی با شیمی ریاضی یکی نیست... در هر صورت شاید بشه اینو توجیه کرد  ولی اصلا نمیشه با این مساله کنار اومد که عربی انسانی که کلی با عربی تجربی فرق داره همون 25 درصد تاثیر داشته باشه یا حسابان رشته ریاضی که با ریاضی تجربی از زمین تا آسمون فرق داره تو ریاضی تجربی 25 درصد تاثیر داشته باشه!!! سازمان سنجش هم خودش بارها گفته که تاثیر نمرات درس به درسه و کاری به معدل کل و همه ی دروس ندارن تو فایل pdf هم که عکسشو پایین گذاشتم دقیقا تاثیر معدل رو واسه دروس مشترک نوشته فایل پیوست 47750


سلام
امیدوارم که تا اینجا امتحانات دیپ مجددتون رو خوب گذرونده باشین.....

در مورد اون جدولی که گذاشتین، اگه دقت کنین ، در ستون افقی یکی مونده به آخر، درصد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی کل دروس نهایی انسانی رو نسبت به کل تراز انتهایی کنکور گذاشته (یعنی نه فقط تاثیر اون چهار تا درس رو ).... همونجوری که اسم جدول هم خودش معرف این مطلب هست....

بعبارت دیگه، نمره نهایی هر کدوم از اون 4 درس ، تاثیر 25 درصدی خودشون رو روی درس مرتبط کنکور می ذارن، ولی میزان تاثیر نمره نهایی اونا نسبت به کل دروس نهایی، مثلا در زیر گروه یک ، 6.2 درصد هست.(چون تاثیر دروس اختصاصی رو در اینجا نداریم....)

اگه دقت کنین صحبت قبلی من هیچ مناقاتی با اطلاعات جدول نداره....
امیدوارم که متوجه منظورم شده باشین....

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام
> امیدوارم که تا اینجا امتحانات دیپ مجددتون رو خوب گذرونده باشین.....
> 
> در مورد اون جدولی که گذاشتین، اگه دقت کنین ، در ستون افقی یکی مونده به آخر، درصد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی کل دروس نهایی انسانی رو نسبت به کل تراز انتهایی کنکور گذاشته (یعنی نه فقط تاثیر اون چهار تا درس رو ).... همونجوری که اسم جدول هم خودش معرف این مطلب هست....
> 
> بعبارت دیگه، نمره نهایی هر کدوم از اون 4 درس ، تاثیر 25 درصدی خودشون رو روی درس مرتبط کنکور می ذارن، ولی میزان تاثیر نمره نهایی اونا نسبت به کل دروس نهایی، مثلا در زیر گروه یک ، 6.2 درصد هست.(چون تاثیر دروس اختصاصی رو در اینجا نداریم....)
> 
> اگه دقت کنین صحبت قبلی من هیچ مناقاتی با اطلاعات جدول نداره....
> امیدوارم که متوجه منظورم شده باشین....


من متوجه منظورت نشدم..بیش تر توضیح بده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Egotist

> به نظر من فرض دوم درسته یعنی دروس عمومی انسانی تو کنکور تجربی 7 درصد تاثیر دارن، دلیل این حرفم هم جداول فایل pdf سازمان سنجشه که تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی رو نوشته، تو اون جدول ها نگفته تاثیر کل دروس انسانی 7 درصده بلکه گفته برای دیپلم غیر هم نام دروس موجود متناسب در نظر گرفته میشه و  تاثیر این دروس رو هم 7 درصد زده، نه تاثیر کل دروس... این مطلب هم که میگین بعضی دروس کاملا مشترک هستن و باید یه میزان تاثیر داشته باشن به نظر من شاید خواستن برای همه ی دروس مشترک یه میزان تاثیر معدل داشته باشن و مثلا شاید با خودشون گفتن که بالاخره اهمیت شیمی تجربی با شیمی ریاضی یکی نیست... در هر صورت شاید بشه اینو توجیه کرد  ولی اصلا نمیشه با این مساله کنار اومد که عربی انسانی که کلی با عربی تجربی فرق داره همون 25 درصد تاثیر داشته باشه یا حسابان رشته ریاضی که با ریاضی تجربی از زمین تا آسمون فرق داره تو ریاضی تجربی 25 درصد تاثیر داشته باشه!!! سازمان سنجش هم خودش بارها گفته که تاثیر نمرات درس به درسه و کاری به معدل کل و همه ی دروس ندارن تو فایل pdf هم که عکسشو پایین گذاشتم دقیقا تاثیر معدل رو واسه دروس مشترک نوشته فایل پیوست 47750



6.2 میانگینه

25% حساب میشه عمومی ها

----------


## ehsan7777777

> من متوجه منظورت نشدم..بیش تر توضیح بده


خیلی ساده است دوست عزیز......

فرض کنین شما دیپ تجربی دارین و میخواین کنکور تجربی بدین .....
چون سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده که 25 تراز انتهایی هر درس بر میگرده به تراز تک تک هر درس در امتحان نهایی ، چون شما دیپ تجربی دارین و واسه هر کدوم از درسای آورده شده توی کنکور تجربی ، معادلی در دیپلم تجربیتون دارین ، پس تمام اون 25 درصد شامل شما می شه ......

حالا مثلا اومدیم و شما رفتید و دیپ مجدد انسانی رو گرفتید.....
چون فقط شما چهار درس مرتبط در کنکور تجربی و دیپ مجددانسانی دارین، پس فقط همون چهار درس هر کدوم به میزان 25 درصد تاثیر خودشون رو می ذارن .....
ولی دروس اختصاصی درصد تاثیرشون صفره ......
حالا اگه بیایم و میزان تاثیری که همه دروس نهایی دیپ مجدد انسانی شما بر روی تراز کنکور تجربیتون می ذارن ، میانگین بگیریم، مثلا به عدد6 درصد می رسیم....

امیدوارم ایندفعه دیگه متوجه شده باشین.....

----------


## Dj.ALI

> خیلی ساده است دوست عزیز......
> 
> فرض کنین شما دیپ تجربی دارین و میخواین کنکور تجربی بدین .....
> چون سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده که 25 تراز انتهایی هر درس بر میگرده به تراز تک تک هر درس در امتحان نهایی ، چون شما دیپ تجربی دارین و واسه هر کدوم از درسای آورده شده توی کنکور تجربی ، معادلی در دیپلم تجربیتون دارین ، پس تمام اون 25 درصد شامل شما می شه ......
> 
> حالا مثلا اومدیم و شما رفتید و دیپ مجدد انسانی رو گرفتید.....
> چون فقط شما چهار درس مرتبط در کنکور تجربی و دیپ مجددانسانی دارین، پس فقط همون چهار درس هر کدوم به میزان 25 درصد تاثیر خودشون رو می ذارن .....
> ولی دروس اختصاصی درصد تاثیرشون صفره ......
> حالا اگه بیایم و میزان تاثیری که همه دروس نهایی دیپ مجدد انسانی شما بر روی تراز کنکور تجربیتون می ذارن ، میانگین بگیریم، مثلا به عدد6 درصد می رسیم....
> ...


یعنی اگه منی که تجربیم دیپ مجدد بگیرم برای انسانی هر یک از دروس عمومی انسانی 25 درصد تاثیر داره برام و  کل دروس نهایی انسانی  6 درصد روی کنکور تجربی اثر داره؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

بچه ها خواهشن واسه خودتون ندوزین این حرفها رو احتمال اینکه ترمیم به خرداد برسه هست فقط یک ایین نامه بیاد حتی فروردین بیاد مشکلی نداره

----------


## ehsan7777777

*

راستی بچه ها توی یکی از انجمن های دیگه خوندم که  :
 اگه کسی واسه گرفتن دیپ مجدد، بعضی از دروس رو تطبیق بزنه، نمرات دروس تطبیقی وارد سامانه سوابق تحصیلی سنجش نمیشه.......!!!!!!!
*راستش خود من ابتدا این مطلبو باور نکردم ولی با دیدن تصویر پایین کلا کله ام سوت کشید.....

 کسی هست که در این رابطه اطلاعاتی داشته باشه......؟؟؟؟؟؟

اگه واقعا این جوری باشه مثلا واسه کسی که دیپلم تجربی با یه معدل افتضاح داره و میخواد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه، واسش بهتره که به جای انجام ترمیم معدل (البته اگه اجرا بشه) یا حتی به جای گرفتن دیپ مجدد انسانی ، بره و دیپ مجدد ریاضی رو بگیره.......

چون هم فهم درساش نسبت به درسای رشته انسانی واسش راحت تره و هم اینکه میتونه همه درساش رو (* حالا چه نمره ی خوبی ازشون گرفته باشه و چه نمره افتضاحی گرفته باشه*) ، به جز حسابان و فیزیک 3 و هندسه و جبر ، تطبیق بزنه....... و اینجوری کلی خوش به حالش می شه .......

*چون تمام دروس تطبیقیش داخل سامانه سوابق تحصیلی درج نمیشه* و قاعدتا باید واسش توی اون درسا ، تراز کنکور رو به صورت 100 درصد حساب کنن.......

اگه اینجوری باشه که کلا همه چی الکی می شه ..... :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (35): 

با این حساب حتی اگه مثلا کسی معدل دیپلم تجربیش 12 شده باشه ، و بیاد همه درساش رو واسه دیپ مجدد ریاضی تطبیق بزنه (البته به جز اون چند تا درسی که امکانش نیس)، نسبت به کسی که دیپ تجربی با معدل 19 داره ، یه جورایی جلوتر می افته..... :Yahoo (23): 

یعنی با اینکه نمره ی تک تک دروسش ، خیلی ضعیفه ، ولی چون اونا رو تطبیق زده ،به جای تراز اون نمره نهایی های ضعیف،  واسش فقط نمره ی کنکورش محاسبه می شه .....

یعنی اگه اینجوری باشه ، باید کلا فاتحه این سیستم آموزشی رو خوند...... :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (13): 

ممنون می شم اگه کسی خبر موثقی در این رابطه داره بیاد و بگه.......

اینم تصویر اون صفحه از سایت سوابق تحصیلی که همچین مطلبی داخلش ذکر شده :

1233.bmp

----------


## ehsan7777777

راستی بچه ها با اجازه کاربر محترم "khaan"  سوال پرسیده شده ایشون رو از سازمان سنجش ، در رابطه با همین موضوع  و البته جواب سایت رو در پایین می ذارم.....

----------


## biology115

> بچه ها خواهشن واسه خودتون ندوزین این حرفها رو احتمال اینکه ترمیم به خرداد برسه هست فقط یک ایین نامه بیاد حتی فروردین بیاد مشکلی نداره


موضوع اصلی همینه که با این ندونم کاری های مسولین به ظاهر محترم

به خردادم نمیرسه ...

مسئله اینست ...

----------


## mpaarshin

> موضوع اصلی همینه که با این ندونم کاری های مسولین به ظاهر محترم
> 
> به خردادم نمیرسه ...
> 
> مسئله اینست ...


نمیدونم چیکار کنم با این معدل هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنم اگه ترمیم رو انجام نمیدن واسه چی از تابستون میگن بیاین معدلتون رو تغییر بدین

----------


## joozef

> شما اختصاصی های انسانی رو 10 نگیری دیپلم مجدد بهت تعلق نمیگیره. 
> من پیشنهاد میکنم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرین و  شیمی و همه عمومی ها رو هم تطبیق بزنین ( در این صورت سوابقشون به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمیشه و تاثیری براتون نداره ) فیزیک ریاضی + حسابان + جبر + هندسه رو پاس کنین. جبر و هندسه رو 10 بگیرین کافیه ولی فیزیک و حسابان باید نمره عالی بگیرین چون برای پزشکی 18.2% تاثیر دارن.
> البته الان دیگه وقت دیپلم مجدد گرفتن نیست چون به عملکردتون در کنکور خیلی صدمه میزنه خودتون حساب کنین دیگه در اوج دوران جمع بندی شما باید امتحان نهایی تشریحی حسابان و فیزیک و جبر و هندسه بدین ! 
> باید برای دیپلم مجدد در دی ماه اقدام میکردین مثل من.


یعنی الان من که دارم دیپلم دوم ریاضی میگیرم، نمره دینی م رو که 20 شده بودم و تطبیق زدم، برام حساب نمیشه ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo (21):   @Weed Master 
چی میگه این رفیقمون ؟؟!!!

----------


## Egotist

> یعنی الان من که دارم دیپلم دوم ریاضی میگیرم، نمره دینی م رو که 20 شده بودم و تطبیق زدم، برام حساب نمیشه ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   @Weed Master 
> چی میگه این رفیقمون ؟؟!!!


شعر میگه !

برای ثبت دیپ مجدد ازتون ریز نمرات مییگرن

اونجا کرمشون میریزن

همه نمراات دقیق وارد میکنن

اینجوری نی ک هرکی نمراتش با 10 هم پاس شده تطبیق بزنه ، از 100هس

----------


## ehsan7777777

> شعر میگه !
> 
> برای ثبت دیپ مجدد ازتون ریز نمرات مییگرن
> 
> اونجا کرمشون میریزن
> 
> همه نمراات دقیق وارد میکنن
> 
> اینجوری نی ک هرکی نمراتش با 10 هم پاس شده تطبیق بزنه ، از 100هس


سلام جناب Weed Master

راستش اینکه دروس تطبیقی ، رو تاثیر میدن یا نمی دن رو نمی دونم ، 
ولی خود من فکر می کردم که نمره ی دروس تطبیقی دقیقا باید اثر گذاری باشه ......
ولی اینجور که پیداست داخل سایت سوابق تحصیلی یه چیز عجیب نوشته که آدم رو به شک میندازه......
می تونین از تصویر پایین ، به این نکته پی ببرین....
اگه دقت کنین توی خط اول نوشته که نمرات دروس تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمی شه ....
خوشحال می شم نظر شما و نظر بقیه دوستان رو در این مورد بدونم.....

----------


## Egotist

> سلام جناب Weed Master
> 
> راستش اینکه دروس تطبیقی ، رو تاثیر میدن یا نمی دن رو نمی دونم ، 
> ولی خود من فکر می کردم که نمره ی دروس تطبیقی دقیقا باید اثر گذاری باشه ......
> ولی اینجور که پیداست داخل سایت سوابق تحصیلی یه چیز عجیب نوشته که آدم رو به شک میندازه......
> می تونین از تصویر پایین ، به این نکته پی ببرین....
> اگه دقت کنین توی خط اول نوشته که نمرات دروس تطبیقی به سازمان سنجش ارسال نمی شه ....
> خوشحال می شم نظر شما و نظر بقیه دوستان رو در این مورد بدونم.....



والا نظر من که مساعده احسان جان

نظر اصلی  باید عروس خانوم بدن ! : ))

این حجم از کتابی صحبت کردن بی سابقه اس ! : دی

در مورد سوالت

شک نکن نمره تطتبیقی دقیق وارد میشه

وگرنه یکی با نمره 10 تجربی بره همه رو تتبیق بزنه ب امید اینکه معدل 20 براش 

حساب شه ؟

خنده دار نی ؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

> والا نظر من که مساعده احسان جان
> 
> نظر اصلی  باید عروس خانوم بدن ! : ))
> 
> این حجم از کتابی صحبت کردن بی سابقه اس ! : دی
> 
> در مورد سوالت
> 
> شک نکن نمره تطتبیقی دقیق وارد میشه
> ...


خدا رو شکر که نصف قضیه حله ......!!!!!

فقط مونده عروس خانوم بله رو به شما بگن که اونم بعد از یه تعداد گل چیدن و گلاب آوردن قابل دسترسه......فقط تو مهریه حواست باشه زیاد نم پس ندیا ...... میدونی که چی می گم.....!!! :Yahoo (100): 

در رابطه با مطلب سایت ، به نظرت یعنی چرت و پرت گفته ....!!!!!

بازم می گم که این مطلب داخل سایت dipcode.medu.ir که سامانه تایید سوابق تحصیلیه آورده شده ....!!!!

اینکه خنده دار هست یا نه ، داخل اصل موضوع  تفاوتی ایجاد نمی کنه .....

خود من هم تا قبل از اینکه مطلب این سایتو ببینم دقیقا مثل تو فکر می کردم  ولی این سایت کاملا نظرمو عوض کرد....

درسته با این حساب حق خیلی از آدما ، حتی کسایی که معدل 19 و یا 20 دارند نسبت به کسایی که معدل پایین دارند و میرن دیپلم 

مجددشون رو با استفاده از تطبیق اکثر درسا میگیرن ، اجحاف می شه ......!!!!


ولی خوب .......این خلایی هست که وجود داره....... و با خنده دار خوندش و اینجور حرفا ، تفاوتی در اون ایجاد نمی شه.....!!!!!

مگر اینکه متن موجود داخل این سایت، مثلا به چیز دیگه ای اشاره بکنه که از حد معلومات و تصور من خارجه.....!!!! :Yahoo (113): 

در کل اگه این قضیه درست باشه ، واقعا باید به سطح شعور و تعقل کارشناسای نظام آموزشیمون شک کنیم!!!! :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## biology115

> نمیدونم چیکار کنم با این معدل هیچ کاری نمیتونم بکنم اگه ترمیم رو انجام نمیدن واسه چی از تابستون میگن بیاین معدلتون رو تغییر بدین


کاش حداقل دیپلم مجدد گرفته بودیم ...

----------


## fofol

چزادیپلم انسانی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مرتضے

سلام دوستان میشه کسی که اطلاعات داره لطفا کمکم کنه  من دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام کردم بعد یک امتحان رو رفتم سرجلسه بقیه رو نرفتم حالا میخوام بدونم سر دیپلم قبلیم که ریاضی بوده چی اومده ایا باطل شده یا میتونم از همون برای کنکور استفاده کنم ایا هنوز ریز نمراتم در مدرسه بزرگسالان که فاراغ التحصیل شدم هست من سه تجدیدی اوردم رفتم بزرگسالان دیپلم ریاضی رو و اونجا گرفتمش اگه کنکور بدم بعد برای تاییدیه تحصیلی مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد مثل بگن تو دیپلم مجدد میخواستی بگیری چون نگرفتیش این دیپلمت باطل شده و باید اون دیپلم دوم رو بگیری ؟؟

----------


## last shot

> سلام دوستان میشه کسی که اطلاعات داره لطفا کمکم کنه  من دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام کردم بعد یک امتحان رو رفتم سرجلسه بقیه رو نرفتم حالا میخوام بدونم سر دیپلم قبلیم که ریاضی بوده چی اومده ایا باطل شده یا میتونم از همون برای کنکور استفاده کنم ایا هنوز ریز نمراتم در مدرسه بزرگسالان که فاراغ التحصیل شدم هست من سه تجدیدی اوردم رفتم بزرگسالان دیپلم ریاضی رو و اونجا گرفتمش اگه کنکور بدم بعد برای تاییدیه تحصیلی مشکلی برام پیش نمیاد مثل بگن تو دیپلم مجدد میخواستی بگیری چون نگرفتیش این دیپلمت باطل شده و باید اون دیپلم دوم رو بگیری ؟؟


هیچ اتفاقی برای دیپلم قبلیتون (ریاضی)نیفتاده.دیپلم مجدد به دیپلم اول هیچ کاری نداره.تمام نمراتتون ذخیره شده .

----------


## مرتضے

یعنی میشه با اون در کنکور ثبت نام کرد ؟؟؟
برای تاییدیه تحصیلی و ... اتفاقی نمیفته 
من همه مدارکشو دارم گواهینامه و .. بجز ریزنمرات ، مطمئنید که دیپلم مجدد کاری با دیپلم اول نداره مثلا اینکه باطلش کنه یا دیگه ارزشی نداشته باشه؟؟
البته من دیپلم تجربی (دیپلم مجددم) رو نگرفتم به دلایلی و فقط یک امتحانشو دادم بقیه رو غایبی کردم

----------


## Fawzi

اصلا حوصله گرفتن دیپلم جدید رو ندارم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## khansar

آقایی ک تیمتون هست خان شما دانشجوی پزشکی هستین؟

----------


## khansar

اسمتون هست khaan

----------

